# Chili Rasbora availability in GTA?



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

So, I'll be in Toronto for a couple of days starting tomorrow night (I'm a Muskokan, so I'm not down too too often) and I'd like to pick up about a dozen Chili Rasboras for my tank and was curious if anyone knew a store I could hit to get them. If not Chili, some other SMALL fish to go into my 29g biocube (I know many places will have Harlequin rasboras, which I'll definitely get if I can't find anything else)

Thanks in advance


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry brother, I've been on the look out for the Chili Rasboras for the last few months and nada. Although you can find some Lamb Chop Rasboras (Trigonostigma espei) at Big Al's Mississauga.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the response - disappointing as it may be! Any other tiny fish out there people would suggest? (Galaxy Rasboras potentially?)


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Go to Kim's Nature, last time I visited (2 weeks ago?) there was a lot of them in the tank.

I'm not entirely sure if they're chili's though, they were either new and still acclimating or a different type as they were a little on the pale side compared to what you would see from google.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

manhtu said:


> Sorry brother, I've been on the look out for the Chili Rasboras for the last few months and nada. Although you can find some Lamb Chop Rasboras (Trigonostigma espei) at Big Al's Mississauga.





WiyRay said:


> Go to Kim's Nature, last time I visited (2 weeks ago?) there was a lot of them in the tank.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if they're chili's though, they were either new and still acclimating or a different type as they were a little on the pale side compared to what you would see from google.


Good news and bad news: Kim's had about 15 left, I bought them  (Bad news for anyone else that wanted them) and yes I agree their coloration wasn't what I'd seen in pictures, but I'm <hoping> they'll colour up a little bit when they've acclimated to my tank for a while.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

found some at waterloo big als.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Big ALS Vaughan had some this past week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

arg...too far for my liking...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm glad to see they are slowly coming back though


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Check with your local pet store and ask them if they buy from AQUAlity wholesale. 

If they do, order some from your local store as AQUAlity just got a shipment of Chili's in today from one of their suppliers. 

I believe they deliver to stores in your area once a week or so. It will be the easiest way to get them in your Muskoka area. 

AQUAlity normally gets around 500 to 1000 chilis in each time they buy them. 

I have chilis and I found they took months to get the colours I see on the net. However mine are now over 2 years old and although tiny are doing and look great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

arapaimag said:


> Check with your local pet store and ask them if they buy from AQUAlity wholesale.


Yes, many are spoken for already from stores that have taken advantage of their new transhipping deal. Hopefullly downtown Toronto on Friday!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Seems like Menagerie had 150 of them last Friday...all sold withing 4 days. Damn...


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

BA Vaugh sold out.


----------

